# Yamaha spark plugs



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I was going to change out my plugs and also keep an extra on hand in case I need it. Anything special I need to be aware of? In the cowling they state which NGK plug and then I believe I read tighten to 18nm. My current plugs have some corrosion and there is some salt spray under the cowling with slight rust on a bolt or two.. I was going to change plugs, rinse salt off then use Corrosion Block under the cowling. 

opinions?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Make sure to gap 'em according to the specs before installing.
Other than that, sounds good to me.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

All yamaha ngk plugs are pregaped. No gap-ing needed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I stand by my previous recommendation.
Doesn't take but a few seconds to be sure.

http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/tech_support/spark_plugs/faqs/faqpregap.asp?mode=nml


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Always safe to check tho


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't forget the anti seize on the threads.


----------

